# King Salmon critique



## coss (Aug 18, 2020)

Smoked king salmon at 250F in a Camp Chef Smokepro DLX. 
followed this recipe and on youtube








						Maple-Cured and Smoked Salmon Recipe - Barbecuebible.com
					

Smoked salmon gets a New England twist with maple syrup. Its incredible aromatic flavor pairs well with the richness of the salmon.



					barbecuebible.com
				





It did not come out as brown and flaky as on the video, but tasted great. Also, some albumin formed. The fish tasted a bit too fat, a lot of juices were leaking out while eating. I think I overdid it with maple syrup for the brine, and also bought really large pieces. Also I brined it for more than 8 hrs, about 14 hrs or so.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 18, 2020)

250 is too hot to smoke salmon in my experience. I like to smoke mine at about 160 to 180. Les albumin and a dryer texture. I likeit that  way


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome Aboard!

For a critique on the recipe: I do a similar dry cure, but with more aromatics and no maple syrup, although I wrap mine in plastic and it forms a syrup of sorts. My cure time varies with thickness (and species), the average is 6 hours.  I do a similar rinse.  So far.... so good.    Raichlen’s  equalizing and pellicle time is considerably less than what I use, I'm in the 8 to 15 hour range.  Wrapping in chicken wire is very odd... for one thing it's galvanized (although it shouldn't be exposed to high enough temps to gas out) but I'd be worried about flakes.  And besides, you can hang skin-on salmon with a wooden skewer, a simple hook or with cooking string just like bacon.  And,  his smoker temp is much higher than I prefer (he's actually using a low grilling temp)  I use temps in the the 160° range.  When fish flakes, it's overdone and his is darker than I get.  I have to admit with I saw the color I figured he killed it, but his fillet did look moist when he plated some up.

Your photo on the other hand looks better to me..... more like most of the cured and smoked salmon I like to eat, although I always have some cracked pepper on mine.  A little albumen is fine and you can blot it up with a paper towel. You left the belly strip on which is higher in fat, so that where the extra fat came from. If your longer cure time did not make it overly salty for your taste, it's all good.

For comparison, my cured sides look like going into the smoker, the tail has been squared and I've removed some of the belly. (click the photos to enlarge)





And here they are after 4 to 5 hours in the smoker.  I have no issues with this amount of albumen.


----------



## coss (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks!
How long does it take you guys to make it with low temps under 190?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2020)

4 to 6 hours for me, and if it's only in the 120's after 3 hours (like in the late fall or winter) I start my oven on convection at 180° and move it in there to finish.  Takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 18, 2020)

Coss,
Are you trying for a smoked Salmon entree or what we normally call finger food, which you provide with crackers and cream cheese., etc ?   I smoke my Salmon Filets as a finger food, starting with 125 degree and ending with 145 degrees over a 4-5 hour period.


----------



## coss (Aug 19, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Coss,
> Are you trying for a smoked Salmon entree or what we normally call finger food, which you provide with crackers and cream cheese., etc ?   I smoke my Salmon Filets as a finger food, starting with 125 degree and ending with 145 degrees over a 4-5 hour period.



yes, as an entree. That’s a long smoking time, but patience definitely pays off i see.. what is your smoke setting? I start with a lot of smoke and midway reduce it


----------



## cmayna (Aug 19, 2020)

I go with a steady small amount of smoke throughout the run.  Not heavy flow at all.  If though I might feel the smoke was a little too much, I will stop the smoke flow for the last hour+  It's all a personal smoke flavor desire.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 19, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Coss,
> Are you trying for a smoked Salmon entree or what we normally call finger food, which you provide with crackers and cream cheese., etc ?   I smoke my Salmon Filets as a finger food, starting with 125 degree and ending with 145 degrees over a 4-5 hour period.


For portability, like transporting to a party, or gifting to someone.... try vacuum sealing the finished salmon on a cooking  plank.  The plank prevents the vacuum from damaging the salmon, and it works as a serving platter.


----------



## coss (Aug 19, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> For portability, like transporting to a party, or gifting to someone.... try vacuum sealing the finished salmon on a cooking  plank.  The plank prevents the vacuum from damaging the salmon, and it works as a serving platter.
> View attachment 459283
> 
> View attachment 459284



does it get better after some time out? Lets say, a day or two after its smoked?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 19, 2020)

coss said:


> does it get better after some time out? Lets say, a day or two after its smoked?



I always chill at least overnight before serving.  Uncovered on the counter as it cools, then uncovered in the fridge for a few hours before covering.  You want to avoid any chance of condensation. 

So, the next day it's good and the surface has softened a little.  I think I prefer it on day 2 a little better.  I go for a very moist product.  Some friends like it a little dryer and I can make that for them too.  The process is in slow motion, so you can dial salmon, steelhead or trout into whatever you like.


----------

